# NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESPN



## Kunlun

*May 1, 2005 - 1:00PM (EST)*

*Detroit Pistons @ Philadelphia 76ers*
















*@ Wachovia Center, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania*

*The Detroit Pistons...*
*Starting Lineup:*

Billups #1 - Hamilton #32 – B. Wallace #3 – R. Wallace #36 - Prince #22
*Bench Squad*
      
McDyess - Ham - Hunter - Campbell - Milicic - Dupree - Arroyo
*Coach Brown*




























*Your Philadelphia 76ers...*
*Starting Lineup:*

 Iverson #3 - Iguodala #9 - Dalembert #1 - Webber #4 - Korver #26
*Bench Squad*
      
Jackson - McKie - Salmons - Rogers - Green - Ollie - Davis
*Coach O'Brien*


















*Playoff Series:* Detroit leads 2-1.

*Regular Season Series:* Detroit won 3-1.​


----------



## Rayza

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Way to go in game 3.

Although I try to be optimistic, it is very very hard to see how 76ers can win two in a row. They shot the lights out in game 3 and I don't see them doing that twice, let alone four times in this series.

I can't see it happening twice. Iverson had a absolute blockbuster game, Rodgers hit some key three's down the stretch, and it is just hard to see it happening all over again. Pistons will be ready in game 4. But I hope 76ers carry over the momentum from game three.


----------



## SixersFan

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

I have an exam from 2-5 so I'll miss most of this game unless I get out of it early. I hope they win.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Once again, I will not be able to watch the game on TV. But, I will stay awake and watch it on GameCenter or something and try to get a live feed over radio. I'll be in here posting as well.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

*Don't forget to bet on your Sixers through vBookie. Just click here to place your wager!!*​


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*



> PHILADELPHIA -- As much as he wanted to, coach Jim O'Brien couldn't spend much time enjoying the 76ers' victory in Game 3.
> 
> His team's almost flawless offensive effort (115 points, 55 percent shooting, seven turnovers), didn't block out all the defensive deficiencies he saw upon closer review of the game film.
> 
> "One thing I've discovered is, in playoff basketball, you don't have a chance to feel good about a win," he said. "We played a very good offensive game, but I mentioned to the team, we must defend at a higher level than we are currently in order to win the next game."
> 
> The Pistons shot better than 50 percent for the third straight game. Ben Wallace scored 29 points, with all 11 of his field goals coming from within 7 feet of the basket.
> 
> "Any time an opponent is shooting 50 percent against your defense, you have to rely on great shooting, which we got (in Game 3)," O'Brien said. "But we can't rely on that every night."
> 
> O'Brien credits the Pistons' balance and diversification for being part of the problem, but added, "We are faltering defensively. I am taking into account that they have great offensive weaponry, but I don't think we are playing the defense we are capable of."
> 
> Game 4 today might turn into a more typical low-scoring Eastern Conference playoff matchup. Both teams plan to amp up the physical play, especially close to the basket.
> 
> "It's a mentality, more than anything," O'Brien said. "You have to take pride in protecting your paint, on drives, on postups, in transition and on the glass. You have to be willing to sacrifice your body to do that. That is what playoff basketball is all about."


LINK

The Pistons have been getting a lot of points on the same backdoor play, and the Sixers are never ready for it, a big reason is Larry Brown is crafty in how he gives different looks going into it.

Allowing a team to shoot above 50% in three games in the playoffs isn't a good way to win the series. Which makes the Sixers win on Friday to be even more amazing than it already was, the Pistons overall played as good as they did in the first two games, the Sixers were just hitting the open looks they were given. Like O'Brien said this isn't something that'll happen every game.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*



> They weren't exactly shell-shocked, but the Detroit Pistons acknowledged that they had witnessed one of the 76ers' best efforts of the season.
> 
> The Sixers jumped back into the series with Friday's 115-104 victory and now look to tie it at two games apiece when they host the Pistons in Game 4 of the Eastern Conference quarterfinals today at the Wachovia Center at 1 p.m.
> 
> "I don't know how many teams would have beaten them [Friday]," Pistons coach Larry Brown said before yesterday's practice at the Philadelphia College of Osteopathic Medicine. "Allen [Iverson] was amazing, and I thought they had contributions from everybody. And as a result, they won the game."
> 
> Iverson collected 37 points and 15 assists in willing the Sixers to victory.
> 
> The Pistons allowed 115 points only once this season in a regulation game, when they lost a 117-109 decision at Denver on Nov. 11. Two other times they allowed at least 115 points in double-overtime games.
> 
> The Pistons' attitude seems to be to dare the Sixers to repeat their performance this afternoon.
> 
> "We feel they do need to play perfect basketball to beat us, and they did that," center Ben Wallace said. "Hopefully, we can do something to catch them off guard."
> 
> The Pistons didn't exactly play poorly Friday, except on the defensive end.
> 
> Wallace scored a career-high 29 points. Rip Hamilton tied a career high with 12 assists to go with 24 points.
> 
> While the Sixers shot 55 percent from three-point range and 55.1 percent overall, the Pistons shot 50.7 percent from the field.
> 
> In the first quarter, the Pistons shot 6 for 8 from beyond the arc before going 3 for 14 the rest of the way, finishing 9 for 22 (40.9 percent). The Sixers shot 11 for 20 on three-pointers.


LINK



> The Hall of Fame coach, still coaching like a Hall of Famer, turned around and starting laughing as defeat seemed imminent. Larry Brown may not be in Philadelphia any longer, nearly two years removed from a once-moribund franchise he resurrected to near-championship prominence, but he isn't blind to what occurs in the city he once loved. He isn't deaf to the pandemonium one big victory can create.
> 
> But after watching Friday's surreal 76ers performance against his Pistons, Larry Brown will live with what took place - probably because he knows there's no need to expect this again.
> 
> Allen Iverson may have recorded 37 points and 15 assists with just three turnovers Friday night at the Wachovia Center, but... a show of hands from those who believe anything else that occurred qualifies as ordinary?
> 
> Thought so!
> 
> The Sixers shot 55 percent from the field against one of the game's premier defenses. Their bench outscored Detroit's bench, 23-2. Rasheed Wallace - all 6-foot-11 of him - registered just one rebound in 34 minutes, which is about the number that Mini-Me character from one of those Austin Powers movies could provide - if paid well enough for such a role. And, oh, yes, the Pistons were forced into 14 turnovers on the evening.
> 
> "They just played great," Brown said, as calm as you'll ever see him after a loss. "[Iverson] was terrific. [The Sixers] made key shots. They played hard on defense, and we certainly didn't help ourselves with the way we played late in the game.
> 
> "We took too many bad shots, settling for shots we normally don't settle for. We got away from who we are and what we're about. And when that happens..."
> 
> You know the rest.
> 
> The Pistons didn't resemble champions. They looked nothing like that bionic team deemed better, stronger, faster, taller, more experienced, more athletic and better coached than the Sixers.
> 
> The question, however, is not as much about what the Sixers did on Friday as much as it is about what they'll do today.
> 
> Then we will know whether this is really a series.
> 
> Will the series get tied at two apiece, or will the Sixers continue down the road to the humiliating feeling of playoff elimination on their opponents' court in Game 5? Will Jim O'Brien stay removed from his rigid ways and continue to play Willie Green or will he retreat back to being Mr. Predictable?
> 
> Will Chris Webber continue making jump shots or just launch them in one-dimensional fashion? Will Kyle Korver get more than four shot attempts, please? And can anyone rely on Antonio McDyess (two points, 1-for-5 shooting) giving nothing off the Pistons' bench for a second straight game?


LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Games going to kick off any minute now, I'm guessing it'll start around 1:10 EST.


----------



## DetBNyce

If you listen to everyone, it seems like noone is giving Philly a shot in hell to win this game.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*



CJ said:


> If you listen to everyone, it seems like noone is giving Philly a shot in hell to win this game.


Yeah, which is pretty crazy. I think the Sixers definitely have a shot to defend the homecourt.

Starts are same as every game this series:

PG: Billups, SG: Hamilton, SF: Prince, PF: Wallace, C: Wallace

PG: Iverson, SG: Iguodala, SF: Korver, PF: Webber, C: Dalembert


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

They're about to jump it off, looks like I was about three minutes off.

The Pistons win the jump. Big Ben gets the ball on the right elbow, goes to penetrate but Webber reaches in and steals the ball.

Iverson picks up the ball, reach-in foul called on Ben Wallace.

Iverson penetrates on the baseline, tries squeezing the ball into Dalembert, and it goes out of bounds. Ball bounced off Tayshaun Prince but Pistons get the ball.

Iverson picks up the technical for arguing the call. Chauncey Billups hits the FT. 1-0 Pistons.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

The game starts out ugly it seems. 

Ben Wallace loses the ball to Webber and fouls him, then Iverson turns it over.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Defense comes to double Tayshaun Prince, he finds Ben Wallace who drives in and hits a layup. 3-0 Pistons.

Kyle Korver gets the ball beyond the arc, Billups on the fly by.. Korver dips in and airballs the shot. Pistons ball.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

After a Sheed missed three, Iverson finishes with a floater for the Sixers. 3-2 Pistons.

Rip Hamilton gets the ball loses Iguodala, and shoots a short jumper and it's good. 5-2 Pistons.

Iverson drives in the lane again, this time he misses, Dalembert with the rebound and he misses two attempts, Pistons get the rebound.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

One thing's for sure. We can't let Ben Wallace score as much as he did last game. I couldn't believe it when I saw that he had 29 points. 

Nice! Two fouls on Ben Wallace already.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Chauncey Billups has the ball stolen from him by Iguodala, Iverson takes the ball and he's fouled by Ben Wallace. Big Ben's second foul of the game, and he sits for McDyess.

Iguodala gets the ball, with Rasheed on him, Iguodala drives raises up and nails the jumper. 5-4 Pistons.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

I really wish I was watching this game to see what the hell is going on. How the hell did McDyess get his own rebound after a jump shot??


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Prince hit a jumper just inside the three point line. 7-4 Pistons.

Allen Iverson drives and stops with a jumper off the right baseline. 7-6 Pistons.

Antonio McDyess takes a jump shot from the left baseline, misses but he gets the rebound and he's fouled. McDyess cleans up at the line hitting both FTs. 9-6 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Samuel Dalembert gets the ball down low, and he's fouled. He hits both FTs. 9-8 Pistons.

Tayshaun Prince from three, and it goes. 12-8 Pistons.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Damn, Prince just dropped a three on us. 

Why the hell is Chris Webber shooting threes?!


----------



## DetBNyce

Rip is doing about as good of a job as you can staying in front of Iverson, but Iverson is just getitng by, and it's creating a lot of oppportunities for his teammates.

Dalembert needs to calm down a tad.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Dalembert seems to be doing good on the defensive boards again, but his offensive game is starting off slow. What's he doing jacking up all these jump shots?


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Dalembert needs to know when to pass the ball. He continues to go for his offense every time he touches the ball, no matter where he is. He got the ball beyond the three point line, and tried to go for a running hook. Then again he shot a 18 foo jumper from the left baseline.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Timeout Detroit.

This is ****ing ridiculous. Why is Samuel Dalembert of all people taking the shots? Just play your game Sammy!! It will all come to you naturally, don't force ****.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Anyone know if this game sold out? I hope it did, last game it didn't and I heard it was still loud as hell.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Dalembert just defended Rasheed as well as you could ask him, but Sheed with his length got the ball over him and in. 14-8 Pistons.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

We're falling behind again. I don't want to fall into a hole early and not be able to dig outselves out later. We're missing everything!


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Billups takes Iverson down low, turns shoots the ball and it bounces up and in. 16-8 Pistons.

High screen and roll with Webber and Iverson, Webber hits Iverson with a bounce pass, and Allen finishes. 16-10 Pistons.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Rasheed is making shots! 

Finally we score. And guess who did it? Yup! Iverson.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

This ****er Korver is jacking up so many threes! Are they even open or does he just throw it up when he gets it?


----------



## DetBNyce

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> Billups takes Iverson down low, turns shoots the ball and it bounces up and in.



As a Pistons fan, I hope he keeps it up. It won't allow Iverson a head start or the break, it slows the game down, and Iverson has to use some energy to keep Billups from bowling him over.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Iverson fouls Billups in the act of shooting, and Chauncey hits both FTs. 18-10 Pistons.

Iverson defended by Hamilton, makes a strong move to the hole puts it up, and it's in. 18-12 Pistons.

Hamilton gets the ball on offense stop and shoots from around eight feet, and it's in. 20-12 Pistons.

Detroit's defense collapses around Iverson, he fires the pass back, it's picked up by Iguodala who penetrates and he throws passes behind his head to Webber. Webber rises from the left elbow and banks the shot in! 20-14 Pistons.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Good! McDyess has two fouls as well. If we can manage to get their big men in trouble the rest of the game might be easier for us. They might hesitate instead of being so aggressive the rest of the game till the fourth.


----------



## DetBNyce

Also PhillyPhan, I remember you specifically recalling a couple games earlier in the year or previous playoff games where Iverson was the only to show up after the team had a hot shooting night the game before. Feel that's the case right now?


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

*Hey Guests!

Register here... for your absolutely free BBB.net account to join in and to talk about your beloved Sixers with other diehard fans!!!*


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Timeout Philadelphia.

I can't even get this game on radio. I'm just watching stupid GameCenter on SportsLine and the Scoreboard on ESPN.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*



CJ said:


> Also PhillyPhan, I remember you specifically recalling a couple games earlier in the year or previous playoff games where Iverson was the only to show up after the team had a hot shooting night the game before. Feel that's the case right now?


That's what happened often this year, and I really hope it's not the case. Iverson's a great player but no one guy can beat the Pistons. The other guys have been a little flat so far.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Allen Iverson with the three pointer! 20-17 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Iguodala gets the ball at the top of the key, and hits Hamilton with a hard cross over, he hits Webber who gets the reverse jam! 20-19 Pistons.

Rasheed Wallace's shot is off and the Sixers secure the rebound, Webber passes off to Iverson, Iverson penetrates finds Webber on the left elbow C-Webb rises and hits the jumper! 21-20 Sixers!

Rip Hamilton off the left baseline, pump fakes and is fouled by Aaron McKie, sending him to the line. Rip misses the first, and hits the second. Tied at 21.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Webber dunked?! A running dunk?? Are my eyes deceiving me??

Rasheed misses on the other end and Webber comes up with a rebound.

Then he scores again!! GOOO WEBBER!!


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

****, Webber is trying too much on offense now and turns the ball over with an offensive foul. Stop trying to pull **** you disabled fool!

*Webber has two fouls now.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Offensive foul on Chris Webber, illegal screen.

No team who's lead after the first has won a game in this series.

Hamilton with the clock winding down jumps looking for Ben Wallace he fires a pass and it goes out of bounds. Sixers ball with 3.1 left in the quarter.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

They inbound the ball to Iverson, Iverson takes the shot from half court and he drains the three! 24-21 Sixers lead at the end of one!


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

OHHHH MY GOD!!! Iverson hits a 43 footer to end the quarter!!

MVP!! MVP!! MVP!!

*GO SIXERS!!!**GO SIXERS!!!**GO SIXERS!!!**GO SIXERS!!!*


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*



Kunlun said:


> ****, Webber is trying too much on offense now and turns the ball over with an offensive foul. Stop trying to pull **** you disabled fool!
> 
> *Webber has two fouls now.


Webber has one foul.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

End of the first.

The Sixers are leading by three, 24-21.

Iverson is God.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Weird, usually with Larry Brown when a player picks up his second he sits them for the rest of the first half. Ben Wallace is out there now, so hoping the Sixers know the situation and attack trying to give Ben his third foul of the game.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

*Hey Guests!

Register here... for your absolutely free BBB.net account to join in and to talk about your beloved Sixers with other diehard fans!!!*


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

After the first quarter Iverson has 14 points on 6-7 shooting, but only one assist. Iguodala is passing well, he has three assists already. Triple double on the way? I remember the first one well.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

This was the third game the Sixers have lead after the first quarter, and like I said no team who had the lead after one has won.

Iverson passes the ball to McKie on the right baseline, McKie finds Dalembert who slams it home! 26-21 Sixers.

Dalembert with the block on Sheed.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

SAMMYYY dunks it in. 

Sammy then blocks Rasheed and Mckie gets the rebound. Iverson loses the ball.

Hamilton misses a layup. 

WILLIE GREEEEEEEN!!


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Sixers are hustling right now, and I love it!

Though it looked like the ball went off Iverson, but the Sixers got the ball.

Willie Green out on the floor, hits Hamilton with a crossover rises and nails the jumper from the right elbow! 28-21 Sixers.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> This was the third game the Sixers have lead after the first quarter, and like I said no team who had the lead after one has won.


Time to break that trend.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

The Pistons turned the ball over when they had a three on one break with McKie as the only man back. Great defense by McKie forcing Rip to give the ball up before his teammates were ready.

Rodney Rogers is ready to check in.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Pistons are missing everything so far this quarter. Come on Iverson! Attack that Ben Wallace guy!! 

Turnover after turnover. Is it looking sloppy?


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Willie Green is going to the locker room, to close a cut.

The game has stopped, and the teams will have a chance to get organized out there, play got pretty sloppy. Dalembert let the past couple passes go off his hands.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

What?! Why is Willie coming off again? NOOO Willie!! I love you!

The Pistons have Ben Wallace and Antonio McDyess in at the same time. They both have two fouls. Now's a good chance to get them to sit the rest of the half.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Ben Wallace, goes up with an ugly hook shot on Webber and it's in. 28-23 Sixers lead.

Webber takes Wallace down into the post, he misses on a hook, gets the rebound and tries a behind the back pass and the Pistons steal it.

Billups with Dalembert on him, Billups drives by him misses his shot gets the ball back and McDyess hits with a five footer off the glass. 28-25 Sixers.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

I really can't stand how Ben Wallace is scoring. 

Iverson needs to take a rest and Willie play. He's starting to miss some shots.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

The Pistons are coming back. We got to slow them down. 

Chauncey with the foul, but it doesn't tell me who it was on.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*



Kunlun said:


> The Pistons have Ben Wallace and Antonio McDyess in at the same time. They both have two fouls. Now's a good chance to get them to sit the rest of the half.


If only Ben Wallace was out there, fine attack.. but McDyess is a capable shot blocker as well.. attacking the rim Vs them is exercise in futility.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Dalembert's out the game, so that means Marc Jackson is in.. watch the most unathletic player in the game in action. He couldn't jump over today's edition of the Inquirer.

Iverson's at the line after being fouled by Billups. He hits the first, and hits the second. 30-25 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

They lobbed the ball to McDyess, Jackson couldn't bat the ball away, so Rodney Rogers ends up fouling McDyess preventing him from getting the easy basket. Dyess hits both FTs. 30-27 Sixers.

Iverson passes the ball to Iguodala, and Iggy loses the ball out of bounds.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Iverson hits both free throws.

Rodney makes a foul on McDyess. McDyess makes both.

30-27 Sixers!


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

*Hey Guests!

Register here... for your absolutely free BBB.net account to join in and to talk about your beloved Sixers with other diehard fans!!!*


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

McKie picks up a foul after being lost by Chauncey Billups.

Iverson drives and is fouled by Carlos Arroyo.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Take that old ******* McKie off and put in Willie Green.

We need his energy and scoring ability. He can help attack the two Pistons' big men with two fouls each.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Rasheed Wallace tries to feed the ball to Ben Wallace, but it goes off of Big Ben's fingertips and it's out of bounds. Timeout Sixers.

According to Dei Lynam, Willie Green got six stitches over his eye. He's set to come back in the game.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Arroyo is going to have his hands full guarding Iverson. I don't expect him to play much, he's going to be on the bench just like last game.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Wheeeeeere's WILLIE?? He's back!! What a tough mother ****er, coming back after some dirty Pistons' move.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*



Kunlun said:


> Take that old ******* McKie off and put in Willie Green.
> 
> We need his energy and scoring ability. He can help attack the two Pistons' big men with two fouls each.


McKie is playing solid defense out there, Willie Green went to the locker room for stitches. 

And attacking the Pistons big men when they're both in, is playing right to their defenses strength. You have to draw one out, before attacking the other.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Willie Green is running to the scorer's table, he's ready to check in.

Iverson just missed the chance to give Rodney Rogers an open look from three, but the ball ended up going off of Sheed.

With the shot clock dying down, Willie rises and the ball is slapped away by Billups. Billups is one of the best in the league at doing that.

Rodney Rogers blocks Billups, and the Sixers are unleashed in the open court, Willie Green lays it in! 32-27 Sixers.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Prince is back in too. We're going with a small lineup with Willie Green replacing McKie.

Willie scores again! This guy is a scoring machine.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

I can't believe Rodney made a block. The clouds have opened.

Back to back threes by the Pistons and they take the lead. 35-32 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Ben Wallace picks up the rebound, and slams it back home. 32-29 Sixers.

Chauncey Billups nails a three tying it at 32.

And now they find Tayshaun Prince and he hits a three of his own. 35-32 Pistons.

Iguodala misses a runner, and Marc Jackson fails to even fight for a rebound. The Pistons push it, and Tayshaun Prince ends up with the ball beyond the arc.. he shoots the three and misses, but he gets his own rebound and slams it home. 37-32 Pistons.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Prince is kicking *** out there. He just dunked on us.

We're being outscored 16-8 in this quarter.

37-32 Pistons.

Timeout Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Marc Jackson is a plus minus monster, the Sixers haven't made any progress since he stepped on the court. Sixers definitely need to bring either Webber or Dalembert back in for him now, he's not helping the team.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

*Hey Guests!

Register here... for your absolutely free BBB.net account to join in and to talk about your beloved Sixers with other diehard fans!!!*


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

I really have to say, if Marc Jackson is the first big off the bench again next season, the Sixers are in trouble. The Sixers brought their starting lineup back in the game.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Allen Iverson puts up a 10 footer from the left baseline, and it's in. 37-34 Pistons.

Rip Hamilton off a Sheed screen, he rises and nails the jumper over Dalembert. 39-34 Pistons.

Iverson looking into the eyes of Wallace, he takes a step in, dribble and steps back and shoots up the jumper and it's in! 39-36 Pistons.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Starting five is back in. Let's get back to business. 

Iverson it putting the team on his back again. Hitting shot after shot.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Iverson finds Iggy with the lob, and we couldn't see it on TV because they were showing a replay.. but I'm assuming it was great. 39-38 Pistons.

Rip on the left baseline pushes off on Iggy, and drives and stops with a jumper, and it's good. 41-38 Pistons.

Allen Iverson is fouled going to the basket.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Billups picks up his second foul. Now we have three Pistons with two fouls each.

Korver's completey cold this game. Take him off, if he can't hit anything then he's pretty useless.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Tayshaun Prince going to his right, is forced to pass by Korver, and Prince tries finding McDyess and the ball goes out of bounds. Sixers ball.

Iverson with the three but it's a miss. Pistons with the ball looking to go for the two for one. Tayshaun Prince holds the ball out beyond the arc, drives past Korver, and Webber gives up the foul to give.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

We came into this quarter with a three point lead and we're leaving it with a three point deficit. At least we're still in the game now. That first quarter is cursed, it seems whoever wins it is ****ed...


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

11.5 left in the quarter, the shotclock is dead.

Rip Hamilton gets the ball out by the FT line, goes to his right and rises but Iggy's defense forces his shot to go short. So we head into the half, with the Pistons leading 41-38.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Marc Jackson needs to sit on the bench for as long as possible in the second half. The Pistons front line is way too long and athletic for him to even make an impact. He can't rebound, box out, or finish near the basket. I say this all the time, but the best part of his game is his jumper.. and when he's cold, he's cold as hell.

Jackson was 0-3 from the field in the short amount of time he was on the court, and of course one of his shots were blocked. His jumper went all the way down, and came back out.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Both teams are shooting low percentages. Both around 40% with the Pistons shooting very slightly better than the Sixers and going to the line more. We're being outrebounded by two and they have two more steals than us, but we are beating them in blocks, assists and turnovers. If we can get to the line more I think we can win this game.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Damn.. missed the first score by the Sixers.

Rasheed Wallace just hit a three pointer. 44-40 Pistons.

Iverson with the lob for Dalembert, Ben Wallace breaks it up.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Chris Webber senses a mismatch, as Tayshaun Prince is on him, Webber takes him into the post gets Prince under the basket goes up and is fouled. Webber hits the first, and the second. 44-42 Pistons.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

The third quarter starts with an Iggy layup and a Rasheed three.

Don't let the game go guys. 

Damn, Ben Wallace steals Iverson's ball.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Billups tries posting Iverson on the right baseline, he stops shoots a jumper and it bricks rebound Dalembert.

Iverson with the ball finds Iguodala on the wing, Iguodala shoots and he nails the three! 45-44 Sixers take the lead.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

*Hey Guests!

Register here... for your absolutely free BBB.net account to join in and to talk about your beloved Sixers with other diehard fans!!!*


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Iguodala with a big three to take the lead! 

Tayshaun nails a three to take back the lead.

47-45 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

After some ball movement by the Pistons, Tayshaun Prince hits the three. 47-45 Pistons.

Iguodala goes up strong Vs the trees and is fouled.. but there's no call! The Pistons are on the break, Prince goes up Vs Korver his shot is off, and Billups tips it in. 49-45 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

With the shot clock running, out Webber scores in the post on Wallace. 49-47 Pistons.

Big Ben tries a move on Webber but he steps out of bounds, Sixers ball!


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Chauncey tips his own miss in and the Pistons maintain a four point lead.

Webber gets a layup off a Korver assist.

49-47 Pistons.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Ben Wallace loses the ball.

Iverson nails another three!! We take the lead again. This guy is on fire!

50-49 Sixers!


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

With five seconds left on the shot clock, Korver inbounds to Iverson, Iverson stops pulls up and nails a three! 50-49 Sixers.

Rasheed takes Dalembert down low, turns and slams on Dalembert. He gets called for delay of game. 51-50 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Korver drains the three! 53-51 Sixers!

Billups with the ball, but Iguodala steals it, he's going down the floor, he slows down finds Korver. Korver shoots the three and misses, Webber pulls the rebound and it's in! 55-51 Sixers with the lead!


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Rasheed makes a layup to get back the lead.

KK43!!! 

He then gets the steal and misses his next three. 

Webber lays it in.

55-51 Sixers!


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Iverson with the ball just inside the FT line, he rises up falling to his right and his shot is in! 57-51 Sixers lead.. and the Pistons call time out!


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Iverson hits again! He won't let us lose, this man is truly unbelievable.

Timeout Detroit.

57-51 Sixers!


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

That crowd is rocking, but it's obviously not a sellout. Good thing Philadelphians are some of the loudest people you'll ever hear.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Iguodala with a steal, amazing save by Iverson.. Iguodala goes down the floor behind the head pass to Dalembert.. but loose ball foul called on Sammy for the push off.

Tayshaun Prince's eyes must light up when he sees Korver because he just attacks, after a miss he goes up gets the rebound and puts it home. 57-53 Sixers.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Prince loses the ball, stolen by Iggy.

Dalembert commits an offensive foul.

Prince misses and gets his own rebound and makes a layup.

Iverson pops a three and misses.

57-53 Sixers!


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Pistons are coming back. Rip Hamilton knocks down a mid range shot.

Chris Webber gets blocked, gets it back and slams it home! Be aggresive Chris!! You know I love you!

Ben makes a layup.

59-57 Sixers!


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Dalembert picked up his third foul just now on Rasheed Wallace.

Hamilton loses Iguodala in the trees, and he finds a spot and nails the long two from the right side.

Webber with the ball on Big Ben, Webber takes him to the weight room, his shot is blocked, Webb pulls the rebound and jams it home. 59-55 Sixers.

Ben Wallace with the put back jam. 59-57 Sixers.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Dalembert with another turnover. He needs to be more careful.

Chauncey makes an offensive foul, that's three on Chauncey so far.

Chris makes a jump shot.

Billups makes a layup.

61-59 Sixers!


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Webber again! 61-57 Sixers!

Iverson finds Iguodala on the right wing, Iggy penetrates goes baseline but it's cut off by the Pistons he goes behind the back to Dalembert and it's off his hands.

Billups is fouled by Korver and the baskets good. He'll be headed to the line for one more. 61-59 Sixers.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

****ing Korver fouled Billups on that shot too. @#*&@$^@#*!!!!! Son of a *****!!

Sorry.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Dalembert is never looking for the ball, ever.

And Korver again is standing out like a sore thumb defensively. I really expect to see a change made right now, you can only ride the starters so long right now, since we'll need them in the fourth.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Billups *missed* the free throw!

The game stopped updating for me.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

*Hey Guests!

Register here... for your absolutely free BBB.net account to join in and to talk about your beloved Sixers with other diehard fans!!!*


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*



Kunlun said:


> Billups *missed* the free throw!
> 
> The game stopped updating for me.


You should follow a better update, he hasn't even taken it yet. And he just hit the FT.

Marc Jackson is back on the floor.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Iverson with nice defense on Billups, Billups goes up and AI blocks his shot.

Tayshaun Prince is injured, I think he came down on Marc Jackson's foot, hurting his ankle.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Willie Green is back in for Korver.

Webber misses a jump shot.

Billups to the line for one.

61-60 Sixers!


----------



## Pejavlade

If Prince doesn't return then Sixer's have a great chance winning this game.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Never good to see anyone get hurt, but this is something that could benefit the Sixers, unless the Pistons go and use the X-Large lineup with Wallace, Wallace, and McDyess at the same time, we have no way to matchup with that.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> Tayshaun Prince is injured, I think he came down on Marc Jackson's foot, hurting his ankle.


I hate to be the one to say this... But, good.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Prince is still in the game.

Sixers try the screen and roll with AI and Big Jack, but the ball goes off of Jackson's hands.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

They play the pick and roll again, Marc Jackson catches the ball and he's fouled. He misses the first FT.

Tayshaun Prince is going back to the locker room.

And he misses the second. Marc Jackson you suck.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Marc Jackson draws the foul on Prince. He misses both free throws. I thought he was good at those. Damnit!

Rasheed misses the three and the quarter ends.

61-60 Sixers!


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Rasheed Wallace misses a three, and the Sixers lead after three.. 61-60.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

We're going into the fourth with a one point lead. We can do this. We got the crowd and we got the Iverson. 

*GO SIXERS!!*


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

*Hey Guests!

Register here... for your absolutely free BBB.net account to join in and to talk about your beloved Sixers with other diehard fans!!!*


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Hey Kunlun,

How come you never give Chris Webber any credit, but are ready and willing to bad mouth him whenever something goes wrong?


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Every team to lead after three quarters has won, so a trend is going to be broken.

Lindsay Hunter is in for Prince.

Willie Green for three off an Iverson feed! 64-60 Sixers.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> Hey Kunlun,
> 
> How come you never give Chris Webber any credit, but are ready and willing to bad mouth him whenever something goes wrong?


I bad mouth everyone except for Iverson when they make mistakes. I'm not the biggest Webber fan either so that could be a reason. I think he's too soft, but I'm pretty happy the way he's been playing this series, it could be a lot worse.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Willie makes the three!

Ben Wallace makes a tipin off a Hunter miss.

64-62 Sixers!


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Big Ben follows up after a Lindsay Hunter miss. 64-62 Sixers.

Iverson with the ball, with Hunter on him, he penetrates stops around the FT line he puts up the shot and it's good! 66-62 Sixers.

Chauncey Billups on Green, Billups takes him one on one stops and shoots and it's good. 66-64 Sixers.

Rodney Rogers with the ball drives, and draws the blocking call.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Allen Iverson makes a shot.

Chauncey Billups responds on the other end.

66-64 Sixers!


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Rodney goes to the line, he hits the first, and the second. 68-64 Sixers.

Webber is in for Jackson.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Ben Wallace picks up the foul, on an illegal screen.

Chris Webber gets the ball on the right elbow, he rises as Wallace runs out and drains the jumper. 70-64 Sixers!


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

McDyess misses, and Big Ben pulls the rebound and is fouled by Aaron McKie.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

A foul on McKie, then on Green. McDyess misses a shot, but Ben Wallace gets the rebound and gets fouled by McKie. That's four on McKie.

What's Iverson doing? His name isn't showing up on the game update at all.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

The Pistons are really making it a lot easier for the Sixers especially defensively, they aren't moving the ball around the way they were earlier. A lot of shots are going off after one or two passes. Just now Rip was open beyond, and they McDyess instead went for a jumper with a man in his face.

A lot of that might have something to do with Tayshaun being out of the game, since he makes a lot of things the Pistons do work.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

We're beating the Pistons in every single team category. We're almost shooting a whole 10% higher than them. How come the game is so close...


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Big Ben misses the first, and somehow the second finds it's way down. 70-65 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Webber with the bounce pass to Sammy, and Sammy extends and slams it home. 72-65 Sixers.

Willie Green bumps Hamilton as he's shooting, the shot misses, and Rip is headed to the line. He hits the first, and misses the second. Webber with the rebound. 72-66 Sixers.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Dalembert dunks it!

Hamilton gets fouled by Green and is going to the line for two. Makes one of two.

72-66 Sixers!


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Hamilton tries defending Iverson, and ALlen takes him around the way and the runner is in! 74-66 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Webber tips the ball away, and saves it off of Richard Hamilton.

Iverson pulls up, and misses a three pointer pretty badly. Terrible shot there.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Allen Iverson with a layup!

Willie misses the three off a Hamilton turnover.

Webber gets the steal and Iverson misses a three.

74-66 Sixers!


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Rip Hamilton with the charge on Willie Green~!

Sixers ball!


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Nice.. Webber squeezes in a bounce pass to Dalembert, and Dalembert is fouled as he tried going up. He bricks the first.. come on Sammy! And hits the second! 75-66 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

*Hey Guests!

Register here... for your absolutely free BBB.net account to join in and to talk about your beloved Sixers with other diehard fans!!!*


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Offensive foul on Hamilton.

McDyess fouls Sammy. Misses first free throw, makes the second.

75-66 Sixers!


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Tayshaun Prince was really fouled by Iguodala, but Webber's taking the call.. good job C-Webb we're going to need Iggy these last 6 minutes.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Chris Webber commits a foul.

Timeout Sixers.

Less than six minutes to go in the game. 

It's time for the ANSWER!!
*
GO SIXERS!!!!*


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Tayshaun Prince hits the first, and the second. 75-68 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Come on that was off of Ben Wallace.

Dalembert tries to deny the ball, but Rasheed gets it anyway and he hits the jumper on C-Webb. 75-70 Sixers.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Prince makes both free throws.

Iggy misses a nine footer. 

Rasheed makes a jumper.

Webber makes a jumper.

77-70 Sixers!


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Iverson finds Webber, and Webber from the left elbow he rises and nails the jumper! 77-70 Sixers.

Dalembert fouls Hamilton, and the Sixers are in the penalty.

Rip hits the first, and the second. 77-72 Sixers.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Dalembert fouls Hamilton. Hamilton makes both.

Webber misses a jumper, but Dalembert gets the rebound and turns it over.

77-72 Sixers!


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Chris Webber is forced to shoot the jumper, Dalembert pulls the man's board.. he sends a bounce pass Green's way and Green watches as it goes out of bounds.

Iguodala steals the ball, he gets the ball back from Webber pulls up for a jumper and it clanks. Dalembert picks up his fifth foul, sending Ben Wallace to the line.

Ben hits the first, and misses the second. Webber with the rebound. 77-73 Sixers.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Rasheed gets it stolen by Iggy!

Iguodala then misses another short jumper. Dalembert loose ball foul. That's his fifth! Oh no!!


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Dalembert saves the ball, gets the ball to Iguodala down deep and it's blocked by Big Ben.

Iverson gets the ball from out of bounds, he nails the three! 80-73 Sixers!


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Chauncey Billups with about a 25 footer, 80-76 Sixers.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Ben Wallace makes one of two free throws. Webber gets the rebound from the miss.

Iggy jacks up a three but misses. Dalembert with an offensive rebound! Iggy gets blocked, Daly with the rebound. Iverson THREE!!! He's cold blooded folks!!

80-73 Sixers!


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Billups answers with a three.

Webber with another offensive foul...

80-76 Sixers!


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Sixers are missing a lot of shot, but they keep pulling the rebounds. Webber gets called for a charge, when it's obvious Sheed was already falling away before contact was made!..

Oh boy... that's the seventh offensive foul called this half.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Five fouls on Webber and Dalembert. Not looking good. Two and a half left in the game.

*GO SIXERS!!! YOU CAN DO IT!!
*


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Webber with 14 points, and 4 rebounds in the second half.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Sheed in the post on Dalembert, Sammy stays home and Sheed loses the ball out of bounds.. SIXERS BALL!

Webber pulls up losing Big Ben, but his shot bounces off, and Sheed pulls down the rebound.

Chauncey has ice water in his veins as he hits that shot. 80-78 Sixers.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Oh no!! The lead is down to two!! Hang in there boys!! Please!!

Why is Iguodala taking so many ****ing shot?! Give it to Iverson, let him finish these punks off!


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Iguodala is shooting every shot falling away, and is coming short every time.

Allen just fouled Chauncey Billups as he was driving to the basket. Billups hit the first, and the second. 80-80.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Hamilton uses his foul to give on Iverson.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Korver back in for Green. Billups makes both.

We have to score this time down the floor.

80-80.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

I can't believe we were leading by seven just a couple minutes ago. This is what happens when some dumb ****er rookie starts taking shots in crunch time.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Iverson with Hamilton on him, gets a screen from Dalembert, he drives and rises just inside the FT line and he nails the shot. 82-80 Sixers!

28 seconds left.


----------



## -33-

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Iverson=clutch


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*



Kunlun said:


> I can't believe we were leading by seven just a couple minutes ago. This is what happens when some dumb ****er rookie starts taking shots in crunch time.


Iguodala had to take that shot, the defense was there on Iverson. Iverson himself said he'll only be mad at his teammates if they don't take that shot.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

I've been saying give the ball to ****ing Iverson the whole time. And he doesn't disappoint!!

82-80 Sixers!

Timeout Detroit.


----------



## -33-

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Willie Green to the line!!!!!!!

hit those FTs!!!


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Billups is an assassin, and he nails a three pointer. 83-82 Pistons.

Sixers are overpassing the ball, Willie Green shoots the three but he misses, he gets the ball back and is fouled by Billups.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Oh my mother ****ing God! That did not just happen. What the **** happened?! SON OF A ****ER MOTHER **** *** ****ING ******* *****!!!


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Willie Green misses the first, and hits the second. 83-83 tied up. 3.1 remaining.


----------



## -33-

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

makes the 2nd! D up Philly!


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Get this **** *** Green off! Why can't he make a ****ing free throw?!


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Don't give Chauncey Billups a look at the basket, don't do it, he can't miss in the crunch.


----------



## DetBNyce

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> Don't give Chauncey Billups a look at the basket, don't do it, he can't miss in the crunch.



yes sir. Never misses.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Rasheed Wallace with a three, Dalembert right in his face.. and he misses! We're going to OT.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Rasheed MISSES!! 

OVERTIME!!!

**** WILLIE GREEN! (for now).


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

This is huge, both Webber and Dalembert have five fouls.

I have to say, I love Iguodala but he's playing scared out there offensively. He gets looks, but instead of taking the shot in rhythm, he tries penetrating and looking to pass, and often times he shoots a bad shot when if he shot it when he got it, it would've been a good one.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Hey I really think it's time for the Iverson to be unleashed. Come on! Why was Willie tryign to pull some clutch *** **** just now? At least he got his own rebound. We collapsed in the last few minutes. We had a ****ing seven point lead!


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Pistons win the jump.

Pistons are attacking who's in foul trouble, as Sheed takes the shot after a post up and it's good. 85-83 Pistons.

Iverson's shot misses, and Sheed pulls the board.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*



Kunlun said:


> Hey I really think it's time for the Iverson to be unleashed. Come on! Why was Willie tryign to pull some clutch *** **** just now? At least he got his own rebound. We collapsed in the last few minutes. We had a ****ing seven point lead!


Maybe the Detroit defense has something to do with that.

Hamilton with the jumper. 87-83 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Hamilton holds Webber, and gets the foul call.. his fourth.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Down four so quick!

Jesus... Let's hope we can pull through. Play tough guys. Just gather yourselves together... Please...

Timeout Philly.

87-83 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

This is game right now has the looks of a gift horse, that the Sixers are letting run away.

Webber gets the ball into Iguodala, and Iggy taps it in off the glass. 87-85 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

How do they call that foul on Webber, but with Ben Wallace they never call it.. I mean EVER.

Rasheed with the three 90-85 Pistons.

C-Webb answers with a three of his own. 90-88 Pistons.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

I'm sorry guys. I can't watch right now. I'm about to have a heart attack and about to piss my pants. I'll be back in a little bit.


----------



## MVPlaya

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Webber...this is what I'm talkin bout!!!

Come on...DEFENSE.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Tayshaun Prince since the injury, hasn't scored a FG, but he's not as slowed down like I expected him to be on the defensive side of the ball.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Dalembert with great defense on Rasheed Wallace, and the ball goes out on Ben Wallace. SIXERS BALL.

Allen Iverson penetrates on the right side and he is hammered by Chauncey Billups in the face. Chauncey's fifth.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

AI hits the first, and the second. 90-90 tied.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Dalembert sagged too far off of Sheed and Wallace nails the three. 93-90 Pistons.

WIth the shot clock winding down, Dalembert drives and puts the ball in over Ben Wallace. 93-92 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Four seconds on the shot clock. 17.1 left. Pistons inbounding.


----------



## MVPlaya

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Defense Right Here!!!


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Detroit time-out.


----------



## MVPlaya

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

We needa come outta this time out with STRONG DEFENSE...

Come on SIXERS, DEFENSE!!!!

We need a steal right here.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Rip gets the ball and he nails the jumper from the left baseline. 95-92 Pistons.

Sixers timeout.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Quick two here, and a foul. Come on Sixers.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

I was hiding under my covers. Is it over yet? Please tell me we've won...


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

With Rogers, McKie, and Korver out there looks like they are playing for three.

Korver has Ben Wallace in his face, Korver shoots a long two and misses.


----------



## MVPlaya

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

What in the world...


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

What the hell... We're down three... Who gets this shot? Iverson or Korver? Korver said that he wants to take the last second shots, do we give it to him?


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

That's the game.

97-92 the Pistons win.


----------



## SixersFan

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> That's the game.
> 
> 97-92 the Pistons win.


What a bad loss, we had this game.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*



Kunlun said:


> What the hell... We're down three... Who gets this shot? Iverson or Korver? Korver said that he wants to take the last second shots, do we give it to him?


The play was to give Korver the three pointer, but he couldn't get the shot off clean when Ben Wallace ran out on him, he had to try and lose Wallace. He stepped on the line in the process.

It was a badly ran play, since there was a ton of time and a quick two would've been best in that spot.


----------



## Bruno

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

we lost a game we should won .
lost in the beach ,so the series are almost over.too bad dam


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

That game was ****ed up. Willie Green is a ***** and so is that second round fool Korver. ****ing hell. Sons of *****es *** ****. I'm going to cry myself to sleep. Good night.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*



Kunlun said:


> That game was ****ed up. Willie Green is a ***** and so is that second round fool Korver. ****ing hell. Sons of *****es *** ****. I'm going to cry myself to sleep. Good night.



Korver and Green should be ashamed  They need to practice 10 times harder ..............


----------



## Bruno

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*



Kunlun said:


> That game was ****ed up. Willie Green is a ***** and so is that second round fool Korver. ****ing hell. Sons of *****es *** ****. I'm going to cry myself to sleep. Good night.


lol,yeah too bad dam lose i thing we blow a lead early in the last quarter again.


----------



## Sliccat

Horrible collapse in the 4th, all the wrong players taking shots... that CWebb 3 lost the game.


----------



## MVPlaya

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

You can't blame Willie Green, but Korver...wow.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*



Kunlun said:


> That game was ****ed up. Willie Green is a ***** and so is that second round fool Korver. ****ing hell. Sons of *****es *** ****. I'm going to cry myself to sleep. Good night.


:laugh:

Come on man, get a grip. The Sixers played great today, but the Pistons are the world champs for a reason and they showed how good they were by pulling it out in the end.


----------



## MVPlaya

sliccat said:


> Horrible collapse in the 4th, all the wrong players taking shots... that CWebb 3 lost the game.


 There is not a single shot that lost the game. That Webber three was a good shot. He was wide open. If there was a shot taken later and it was missed, we woulda had no chance at all.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*



MVPlaya said:


> You can't blame Willie Green, but Korver...wow.


All I know is that Willie tried to pull some late game heroics and took a three in at the end of the fourth and missed a free throw to win the game. That little ****.


----------



## Copper

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Very nice game by AI, he has really grown as a complete player this year. Too bad he doesnt get the support he would need to legitimately compete for a crown. He would get my MVP vote.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin

sliccat said:


> Horrible collapse in the 4th, all the wrong players taking shots... that CWebb 3 lost the game.


It wasn't Cwebb's fault. He had a good game. Korver is the one that needs to improve, mainly under pressure.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Come on man, get a grip. The Sixers played great today, but the Pistons are the world champs for a reason and they showed how good they were by pulling it out in the end.


I'm sorry. I'm just really emotional about these games. I know I didn't get to watch it, but even on these HTML refreshing sites it was an exciting game and painful to lose. You're right they are the champions for a reason.


----------



## thegza

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

What a frustrating end to what I thought was a terrific performance by the Sixers.

This is why they are the champions, you blink a few times, and they're right back in it. I love Iggy as much as the next guy, but dude needs a kick in the butt and needs to realize that he isn't on the floor to create his own shot or do much more then to get hustle points in the flow of the game (fast-breaks, put-backs, etc) and his terrific defense on the opponents best swingmen.

This was a dagger, but as AI just said in his press conference, these cats are gonna come back swingin' untill the clock strikes 0:00.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*



Copper said:


> Very nice game by AI, he has really grown as a complete player this year. Too bad he doesnt get the support he would need to legitimately compete for a crown. He would get my MVP vote.



Yeah AI is always great lately. He deserves MVP.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*



Kunlun said:


> All I know is that Willie tried to pull some late game heroics and took a three in at the end of the fourth and missed a free throw to win the game. That little ****.


Iverson gave the pass to Webber, and Webber found Green.. it was a good look, and it just didn't go down. It's not like Green took the ball by himself and tried to play hero, Iverson put the ball in his hands to make the play because the defensive pressure was on Iverson.

With Iverson having the game he was having, the Pistons weren't going to let Iverson beat them with the game on the line.


----------



## Sliccat

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> It wasn't Cwebb's fault. He had a good game. Korver is the one that needs to improve, mainly under pressure.


1. I haven't forgotten he played a good game, but his selfishness it the 4th(a charge for no reason, and a 3 for no reason) cost us the game. Iggy's only a rookie, I can live with that. Chris is supposed to be one of the vet leaders.

2. The game never should've gone to overtime anyways.

3. Korver shot for the first time in something like 15 min. Why did he have the shot?

4. Korver's been good in the clutch this year.


----------



## Bruno

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

well at leat they show we can bet them ,also today green had that time we always have been asking to give him ,its really tough to bet them ,good coach and a solid team lets hope a win in detriot game 5.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*

Alright, I've calmed down a bit. What a game. It would've been painful for any team to lose. Both teams played their hearts out and in the end the better more experience team came out on top. I hope our youngsters learned a good lesson in this game and so far in the playoffs. We could be a much better team next season if we learn from our experiences.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

It's just not fair, not fair ...

Allen is the MVP of the league and do it all for the Sixers and just can't get any help. You ask him to assist, he does that and his teammates let him down. Where has Korver gone, what about Jackson and McKie? Has he done anything for you all this year?

DAMN --- Webber shows up, looks good and fired up, but then what ... Dalembert just plain ran out of gas. Spent it all on defensive rebounding and had no offensive game.

It's not fair ... if Allen stays with the Sixers, it will NEVER happen for him. Just confirms how special MJ was and that no ONE player will ever again be that successful.

BTW: WHO is your GM? He sure ain't picking the talent to compliment Allen and hasn't in years..

Y'all better recognize, Allen is aging and won't be able to be this special again, or at least not much long.

I'm thinking, Allen should ask for a trade. Sorry Sixer fans.


----------



## SirCharles34

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 4 - Pistons @ 76ers - May 1, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ESP*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Come on man, get a grip. The Sixers played great today, but the Pistons are the world champs for a reason and they showed how good they were by pulling it out in the end.


You said it. 
Our guys played their asses off today but I have a new found appreciation for Detroit. They showed what they're made of today. No one picked us to win anyway and we took them right down to the wire. I'm proud of our guys but it ain't over till the fat lady sings.


----------



## Kunlun

*Postgame Report*



> *76ers Head Coach Jim O'Brien*
> On today’s game
> “Our guys competed their guts out and we lost to the greatest team in the world. The effort was there but we didn’t close the deal. I’m not sure why that happened. They are a very good screening basketball team and we got hung up on the screen.”
> 
> On the last play of the game in overtime
> “We were looking for a three right off the bat. They are an extremely good foul-shooting team and we were looking for a three. We had four different options and things just didn’t work out.”
> 
> On Willie Green’s playing time
> “The size of the Piston’s back court makes it possible for us to play Willie and Allen together. The Piston’s back court is small with [Chauncey] Billups and [Richard] Hamilton.”
> 
> On the Piston’s versatility
> “They can run Ben Wallace off back screens and all four of the other guys have won games in the last seconds so they are a very difficult team in the closing seconds. You don’t know where they are going to go, they have a bunch of guys that can hurt you.”
> 
> On today’s loss
> “The word demoralizing is not in our vocabulary.”
> 
> *Sixers Guard Allen Iverson*
> On whether the Sixers let the Pistons off the hook towards the end of the game
> “I don’t think we let them off the hook. They’re a good basketball team. We just couldn’t stop them when we needed to stop them.”
> 
> On how the Sixers will come back from this loss
> “You just know that you’ve got to approach the next game the same way as we approached this one, and give the same type of effort. They’re a great team. They’re the defending world champions. But saying all that, we’re a good team, too. My teammates showed me a lot tonight. The coaching staff, and the decisions they made, and their game plan. Everybody just showed me a lot. My whole family in that locker room, just showed me a lot tonight. It enabled me to even want to go into the next war with those guys. I just take my hat off to my teammates, and the coaching staff, and the fans, everybody that came out here and supported us. But we’re not going to give up.”
> 
> On Kyle Korver’s last shot
> “We run the play in practice all the time. That’s not the look that we wanted, but that’s the shot that he took. And we’ll live with it. If we need a three-point shot at the end of a game, then I’ll call Sniper’s (Kyle Korver’s) number 100 times out of 100. So we just didn’t get the look that we wanted to get, but we like the ball being in his hands in that situation.”
> 
> On Willie Green’s performance
> “You would think it’s a lot to put on somebody. But myself, my teammates, coaching staff, we don’t feel that way. We feel Willie is prepared to come in and handle that situation. And he did. He didn’t get it done exactly the way we would have wanted it. But he gave us a chance. He gave us an opportunity. He tied it up.”
> 
> On the Sixers performance
> “It came down to getting stops. They played championship basketball. And not to say that we didn’t, because I really believe in my heart that we did. We just couldn’t get over the hump. I could feel real bad about this game right now, and I do. It is burning right now. But I just feel good about my teammates. I can go in that locker room, and I can feel good. I’m happy with our effort. I wanted to win. I’ve been here nine years, and I don’t care anything about moral victories. You people should know that by now. But I feel good about my teammates. I feel good about the future, and where this organization is heading.”
> 
> *Sixers Forward Chris Webber*
> On Willie Green’s development
> “To me, Willie is remarkable. The better rhythm you have, the better you play. He’s been playing well, and I don’t think he has a rhythm - maybe he doesn’t need one. You have to credit guys like Aaron McKie. A veteran presence in the locker room - I am trying to tell you - there is nothing like it. When you don’t have it, you can’t win. When you have hardheaded young guys, you can’t win. We have guys that listen, and we have some good veterans, and I think that is part of Willie’s development.”
> 
> On whether he was ever in a pressure situation like Willie Green was in at the line late
> “First time in the playoffs? Whew. I don’t remember [ever being in that position]. It is one of those times you practice as a kid - you practice your last-second shots and you practice your free throws. I’m surprised that he missed a free throw, but I wasn’t surprised that, if he missed, he missed the first one. It was short, and it is usually that type of thing. He played great, and we wouldn’t have been in it to get that free throw if he didn’t get that rebound.”
> 
> *Sixers Forward Rodney Rogers*
> On how much this loss hurts
> “We had it in our hands. We fought back and took it to overtime, but lost. We were at home. We wanted to try to go back to Detroit 2-2, but we just have to dig ourselves out of this hole.”
> 
> Sixers Guard Willie Green
> On whether he had ever been in a pressure-packed situation like he was at the line
> “Yes, I’ve been in a couple in college, but nothing compares to being in the playoffs.”
> 
> On what he was thinking at the line
> “I was just concentrating on trying to sink it, but, unfortunately, I came up short on a free throw that could have won the game for us.”
> 
> On why the Sixers did not win Game 4
> “I have to take my hat off to the Pistons. That’s is why they are the World Champs. They hit big shot after big shot, and we weren’t able to get he stops that we needed.”
> 
> On if the Sixers feel they are overmatched by the Pistons
> “I do feel that we aren’t that far apart. I respect them, and I am pretty sure they respect us. It was a hard-fought game, and we just came up a little short.”
> 
> *Pistons Head Coach Larry Brown*
> On today’s game
> “It was a heck of a game. I don’t think anybody lost it. A lot of guys made shots at the end to force overtime and then big shots in overtime. I think that we got down nine in the fourth quarter and came back without Tayshaun [Prince] and that’s amazing. We really defended down the stretch as well as we could. I’m proud of my team. We really kept our poise and I feel really fortunate that we got a win.”
> 
> On the series
> “I like it this way. I think when you watch the series, we dominated the first two games but things have changed since then. We don’t know about Tayshaun’s situation, he is a big part of this team. We want to celebrate this game but we have a lot of respect for Philly. There are not going to pack it in.”
> 
> On the team’s defense
> “I thought we got better. When Allen shoots like this you have to be fortunate. But I thought after the beginning we did a reasonably good job [guarding] him.”
> 
> On Chauncey Billups
> “Late in the game he got us some easy baskets which really calmed us down. Then he hit some huge shots when the game was really on the line. I think his defense is grossly underrated.”
> *
> Pistons Guard Chauncey Billups*
> On their deficit late in the fourth quarter
> “We were just struggling. It didn’t really seem like we were getting good looks. We were taking some bad shots and I was just waiting to run the offense and then I decided to be aggressive. Guys were finding me and shots were going down."
> 
> On the possibility of a Sixers win
> “I don’t think you think of that during the game when you’re fighting to win a basketball game. We came in at the start of this and knew we needed to win. This was a must win situation for us. They fought very, very hard and we came out on top.”
> 
> On taking charge
> “At about that six minute mark, it seemed like the tide was turning, nothing was really going good for us. I wasn’t really taking too many shots. I didn’t want to go down without fighting, if I go down, I’m going to go down fighting.”
> 
> Pistons Forward Rasheed Wallace
> On the getting the win in overtime
> “ Going into the OT we knew they had the momentum so we had to go and execute and make the first couple shots putting the pressure on them.”
> 
> On the last three minutes of the game
> “ I was just out there trying to hold game. Things weren’t going my way but you still gotta play, I can’t control that if I don’t make shots or if I don’t get the ball, you just gotta play defense.”
> 
> On taking big shots at the end of the game
> “ Those were good shots from myself, Rip (Richard Hamilton), and Chauncey (Billups). I would take those shots anyday.”
> 
> On this Sixers difficulty in overtime
> “ They just take it one possession at a time. We have to cherish those possessions, especially in overtime and just take it one possession at a time and execute.”


Postgame Report


----------

